# Weissensee (Kärnten)



## kieni7 (23. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte heuer im Juli an den schönen Weissensee fahren.
Hat jemand aktuelle Meldungen über den See und seine Fische.

mfg


----------



## Hecht 1995 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hallo kieni7!!

Ich fahre auch im Juli dieses Jahres an den Weissensee angeln und auch einfach nur urlaub machen.

Hier mal ein Link:
http://www.weissensee-kaernten.at/index-2.php?d=3&tr=44&kat=fischen1&aus=s&pos=0&a=1&oli=58

Ich glaub das Westufer ist bis nur 5m tief und das Ostufer bis zu 99m tief.

Lg


----------



## Achim_68 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Das ist richtig - was ist denn dein Zielfisch? Ich war schon ein paar mal da...


----------



## kieni7 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hallo Hecht1995,

hast du schon eine Unterkunft gefunden?
Bin noch am suchen.

Habe jetzt schon einige alte Einträge über den Weissensee gefunden. Die meisten Einträge sind ja nicht sehr berauschend.

@ Achim_68: Am Tag werden wir den Hechten nachstellen und in der Nacht auslegen(Mais, Wurm, Köfi usw.)


mfg


----------



## Hecht 1995 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

@achim_68
Mein hauptzielfisch wird hauptsächlich Barsch und Hecht sein. 
Mein Vater wird wahrscheinlich mehr auf Karpfen fischen.
Werd ich auch mal interresiert mich aber nicht wirklich.

@kieni7
Ja hier.
http://www.schwarzenbacher.org/?s=lehr



Ich hab jetzt schon öfters gelesen das Frolic recht gut gehen soll.

Lg Hecht 1995


----------



## belgischerAngler (23. März 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Zumindest der Ostteil ist nicht immer einfach zu befischen, an diesem phantastischen See ist jeder Hecht hart erarbeitet, zumindest meistens und wenn man den See nicht so gut kennt. Morgen und Abendstund haben hier vor allem im Juli Hecht im Mund. Die Flachen bereiche bis 2/3m heizen sich im Sommer bis zu 23 Grad auf und dementsprechend träge sind die Hechte dann unter Tage. Am Ostufer kann man mit einer Portion Glück Tagsüber die ganz großen in der Sonne faulenzen und verdauen sehen. Ich hatte schon mehrere Begegnungen mit dicken "Mamas" um 1.2m dort, die partout nicht beißen wollten. Also der See beherbergt nicht die Masse Fische, die man sich vlt wünscht, dafür aber Klasse! Die größten Hechte von denen ich dort weiß liegen bei knapp 20kg, aber die entfallen meist eher auf das Westufer. Beim Schleppen gehen ab und an noch sehr große Zander an den Haken, aber da muss man schon viel Glück haben. 

Ein kleiner Tipp: versuchs mal an den Steilwänden im mittleren Teil des Sees auf Hecht. Dort liegen einige versunkene Bäume in denen sich auch gute Hechte verstecken..... achja Bäume, der See ist ein Hängerparadis, da sich hier ganze Wälder unter Wasser befinden!

Gruß,

Niklas


----------



## Hecht 1995 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Gibt es am Weissensee irgendwelche Farben bei kunstködern gut sind. Ich schätze mal Natürliche oder?

Lg


----------



## swisstrolling (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

he hatt,
jemand erfahrung auf seeforellen am weissensee,habe bis jetzt nur aus ferne vom silber gehört!!


----------



## ragbar (24. März 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

wollten wir auch mal hin.

wie siehts denn da mit barsch aus?

gruß
erik|supergri


----------



## Achim_68 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> @achim_68
> Mein hauptzielfisch wird hauptsächlich Barsch und Hecht sein.
> Mein Vater wird wahrscheinlich mehr auf Karpfen fischen.
> Werd ich auch mal interresiert mich aber nicht wirklich.
> ...



Also zum Schwarzenbacher - bitte grüß den Peter (Besitzer) recht herzlich von mir (Achim Norf aus Monheim) :q

Im flachen westlichen Teil, in dem sich euer Hotel befindet, geht es des Nächtens gut auf Karpfen und Schleie. Die Weissenseer fischen hier sehr erfolgreich mit Dosenmais und Frolic. Allerdings sollte man 2-3 Tage anfüttern. Hierfür eignen sich hervorragend Kürbiskernplatten, die man im Raiffeisenmarkt in Hermagor für kleines Geld günstig erwerben kann. 

Wenn es allerdings die richtig Großen sein sollen, dann kommt ihr um den östlichen Teil des Sees nicht herum und ein Boot muss her. Geheimtip für Karpfenangler ist der Teil des Sees an der _weissen Wand_. Der See ist hier bis zu 99 Meter tief, -befischen würde ich allerdings nur die Ränder - hier gibt es an der Scharkante einige gute Stellen. Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer der weissen Wand gibt es eine Fischerhütte (allerdings nur für Einheimische und Freunde   ) Auch hier sollte sich ein Ansitz lohnen - in dieser Gegend treiben sich fast ausschliesslich die Carphunter rum, deswegen haben sich die grossen Karpfen an Hartmais und Boilies gewöhnt.

Hecht und Barsch gehen in beiden Teilen des Sees - ist allerdings nicht so meins, deswegen wendet Euch hier an belgischer Angler, der scheint sich ja auszukennen.

Was man in den Abendstunden auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren sollte, ist das Renkenfischen mit der Hegene im Bereich östlich der Brücke. 

Seeforellen sind stark deziemiert und werden meines Wissens geschont - die Gemeinde Weissensee hatte vor einigen Jahren das Stellen von Netzen erlaubt und der Berufsfischer hat den Seeforellen arg zugesetzt, bis man ihm die Lizenz entzogen hat. Ausserdem ist in den letzten Jahren die Hechtpopulation extrem angestiegen, so dass die Forellenbrut keine grosse Chance hatte. 

Jetzt noch einige Insider-Hinweise: 
- Gästekarten zum Fischen gibt es in der Touristeninformation in Techendorf an der Brücke. 
- eine kleine aber recht gut sortierte Ecke mit Angelzubehör gibt es im Sportgeschäft Intersport in Techendorf gegenüber der Eisdiele, allerdings zu teilweise recht gesalzenen Preisen - also überlegt gut, was ihr alles von zu Hause mitnehmt - auch in Bezug auf den Materialverlust beim Hechtfischen mit Kunstködern.
- gute Angeltips bekommt ihr von fast allen Einheimischen - nur nicht vom Besitzer Eures Hotels, der angelt nämlich nicht :q.
Wenn ihr Glück habt, erwischt ihr (nur am Wochenende)  in der Pension "Haus Paschitzer" (liegt ca. 200 Meter von Euerm Hotel entfernt neben der Feuerwehr) den Fritz Karner, der ist der Fischereiaufseher des Sees. Solltet ihr da unter der Woche mal vorbeischauen, könnt ihr auch mit seiner Frau Andrea sprechen, die oft mit ihm zum Fischen rausfährt. Bestellt schöne Grüße von mir, das sollte für einige _echte_ Tips reichen - ausserdem kann man dort für recht kleines Geld essen und das ein oder andere Bierchen trinken. 

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt ein paar meiner Tips verwerten. Der See ist echt der Knaller, nicht nur für Angler. Allerdings ist da im Juli natürlich ne Menge los, was die Chancen tagsüber etwas zu fangen nicht gerade erhöht - aber das gibt Euch die Gelegenheit auch mal was anderes zu machen als zu angeln


----------



## kieni7 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hallo alle zusammen,

belgischerAngler und Achim_68 danke für eure Beiträge.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir nochmal weiterhelfen, wir suchen noch eine Unterkunft.

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Achim_68 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Keine Frage für mich - Meine Pension. Sehr nette, saubere Unterbringung, Badesteg, Ruder-Boot, E-Aussenborder auf Anfrage, Geiles Frühstücksbuffet, Mittag- oder Abendessen auf Anfrage und der Besitzer ist auch noch der Fischereiaufseher vom Weissensee...was will man mehr?


----------



## kieni7 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Danke Achim_68 für die super Tipps über den Weissensee, ich glaub jetzt bin ich super gerüstet und einem schönen Fischerurlaub steht nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## Hecht 1995 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

@Achim_68
Danke für die tollen Infos!
Werde ich ausrichten soweit ich nicht vergesse.
_______________________________________________

Fährt jemand zum Angeln zur Goldenen Forelle im Mai?

Lg Lukas


----------



## Jones2011 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

hi,
habe mal ne frage wir wollen warscheinlich dieses jahr auch an den weißensee fahren wollte mal wissen was da eine angelkarte kostet (wochenkarte,2wochenkarte...) ich weis ja nicht was es da für unterteilungen gibt.

danke an alle die antworten

lg jones2011


----------



## Hecht 1995 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hallo Jones 2011!

Das gute an dem See ist das man mit einer Fischerkarte den ganzen See befischen kann. :vik:
Das hat man ja nicht überral.

*Fischereikarte - Wieviel kostet sie? Wie lange ist sie gültig?*

Fischerkartenpreise 2010 
Neu Jugendtarif (10 - 16 Jahren) JPR
*Tageskarte* mit (*ohne) Gästekarte Weissensee
€ 17,-(* € 19,-) JPR € 12.-

*Wochenkarte* mit (*ohne) Gästekarte Weissensee
€ 46,- (* € 49,-) JPR € 31.-

*2-Wochenkarte* mit (*ohne) Gästekarte Weissensee
€ 52,- (* € 56,-) JPR € 35.-

*3-Wochenkarte* mit (*ohne) Gästekarte Weissensee
€ 57,- (* € 61,-) JPR € 38.-

*Monatskarte* mit (*ohne) Gästekarte Weissensee
€ 63,- (* € 68,-) JPR € 42.-

*2 Tage f. Gruppen ab 7 Personen* mit (*ohne) Gästekarte Weissensee
€ 25,- (* € 28,-) JPR € 17.-

*Verlängerungswoche* mit (*ohne) Gästekarte Weissensee
€ 12,- (* € 12,-) JPR € 12.-

*Kaution Fangliste* mit (*ohne) Gästekarte Weissensee
€ 8,- (* € 8,-) JPR € 8.-

Preise inkl. Landessteuerabgabe:
derzeit € 4,- für 1 Woche
bzw. € 10,- für 4 Wochen

Änderungen vorbehaten


Hier ist der Link wo ich die Preise her habe:
http://www.weissensee-kaernten.at/index-2.php?d=3&tr=44&kat=fischen1&aus=s&pos=0&a=1&oli=58

lg Lukas


----------



## Jones2011 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Danke,

ich habe aber trotzdem noch eine frage ich habe einen angelschein und mein bruder nicht aber er kann doch mit mir angeln gehen oder denn ich habe nur eine angel da kann er doch noch mit,oder ??#c;+
Wenn ja brauchen wir dann auch 2 angelkarten oder langt eine denn er ist ja nur der ``mitangler´´ 

ps die antwort hat mir weiter geholfen (dachte es wäre teurer#6)

lg Jonas


----------



## Hecht 1995 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Ich denke schon das er mit dir mitangeln darf. Man darf ja zwei Ruten verwenden. eine auf Raubfisch und eine auf Friedfisch, wenn ich das bei den Richtlinen richtig gelesen habe.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Jones2011 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Ok danke,

aber brauche ich 2 angelkarten oder nur 1.;+

danke schon mal an alle die antworten


lg Jonas


----------



## Hecht 1995 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

1 denk ich.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Hecht 1995 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

*Fährt von euch dieses Jahr jemand an den Weissensee zu Angeln?*

Lg Lukas


----------



## Boendall (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*



Jones2011 schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> ich habe aber trotzdem noch eine frage ich habe einen angelschein und mein bruder nicht aber er kann doch mit mir angeln gehen oder denn ich habe nur eine angel da kann er doch noch mit,oder ??#c;+
> Wenn ja brauchen wir dann auch 2 angelkarten oder langt eine denn er ist ja nur der ``mitangler´´
> ...


 
Soll er auch Angeln? Dann wird er eine Karte brauchen.
Aber wenn du nur 1 Angel hast wie wollt ihr dann zu Zweit fischen? Kunstköder? Dann braucht er bestimmt auch einen Fischereikarte.

Die Sache ist die, beim Ansitzen hat normalerweise keiner was dagegen, wenn er auf eine Rute aufpasst. Da sehen es viele Aufseher so nach dem Motto "1 Karte = 2 Ruten".

Ich würde mich einfach bei der Kartenausgabe erkundigen, normalerweise sind die Kärntner sehr touristenfreundlich.


----------



## Mich4 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Ein wahrer Super See haben dort 8 Tage Urlaub gemacht und haben beim Domenig ein Boot gemietet. Haben an den ersten 4 Tagen ausser Renken etliche gute Barsche überlisten können besonders gut war dabei eine geschleppte Laube in 8-10 m Tiefe. darauf hat dann auch bei meinem Schatz eine 71 cm große Seeforelle gebissen. Zander haben wir auch gefangen kleinere Hechte aber leider keinen der großen Karpfen.
Die Zander haen wir auf das gezupfte Planseesystem gefangen. Die Hechte auf geschleppte Castaic. Die Renken auf 14 Hegene in rot und türkis mit schwarzem Kopf. Die Seeforelle wie gesagt auf eine langsam geschleppte Laube Kann nat. auch glück gewesen sein. Saiblinge haben wir mit dem Spinner gefangen diese waren aber wirklich nicht groß ca 30 cm. ganz in der Früh kannst du mit dem Spinner bei Sonnenaufgang die Seeforellen und Saiblinge an der Oberfläche Jagen sehen dann ist die Spinnrute angesagt mit Köder wo max. 1 Meter Tief laufen sollten diese gezielt Angeworfen werden und dann hängen Sie meistens schon. 
Wir waren damals Anfang Juni.
Achso die Seeforellen haben eine total lustige färbung diese ist nicht richtig Silber sondern eher braun und für alle die jetzt nach Bachforelle schrein nein es war nee Seeforelle.

Beste Grüße Michi


----------



## Hecht 1995 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

@Mich4

In welchem Jahr seid ihr dort gewesen?

Danke für die Tipps.

Hört sich so an das du im Tiefen Teil des Sees warst.

Ich werde nur im Flachenteil angeln gehen.

Lg


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Dies ist bestimmt schon ein paar Jahre her !!!!!!!!|wavey:
Gruss Doc


----------



## Hecht 1995 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Das Fischen um die Goldene Forelle ist gestern zuende gegangen.

Hier könnt ihr euch die Ergebnissliste ansehen.

http://www.weissensee.com/images/stories/newsbilder/ERLI2010.pdf

Bei den Hechten siehts nicht wirklich berrauschend aus.
Der größte 71cm.

Lg Lukas


----------



## swisstrolling (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

he wen ich das so lese ist die seeforelle am weissensee nicht geschützt wie es mir achim 68 geschrieben hatt????kann mir jemand da etwas auf die sprünge helfen???
danke gruss


----------



## Hecht 1995 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hier sind die Fischerei Richtlinien 2010:

http://www.weissensee.com/images/stories/pdf_ordner/Richtlinien2010_de.pdf

Auf der letzten Seite sind die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße.

Lg


----------



## Mich4 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

seeforelle und alle anderen Forellen haben am Weissensee 70 cm Schonmaß. Wir waren vor 2 Jahren dort.


----------



## swisstrolling (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

he hecht 95,
danke dir für den link dan steht ja nichts im wege.
das eine wo mich intressiert weiss man wan der see ca. eis frei ist nehme an das es in oder bleibt der see in den kalten monate eis frei??ab 70 gibt es schöne forellen stört mich nicht das hohe schonmass 
gr


----------



## Hecht 1995 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Wegen Eis brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen.
Da die Saison ab 1. Mai beginnt.

Da müsste der Winter schon richtig lang sein und kalt...

Lg Lukas


----------



## Boendall (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Wegen Eis brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen.
> Da die Saison ab 1. Mai beginnt.
> 
> Da müsste der Winter schon richtig lang sein und kalt...
> ...


 
Hi Lukas, das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben.

Der Packer Stausee liegt auf 850m Seehöhe und da kann es Mitte April noch zugefroren sein.

Der Weißensee liegt auf 930m, also am besten mal vorort anrufen und die nachfragen, wann es fürgewöhnlich zum Fischen geht.

Auch wenn es eisfrei ist ist das Wasser Anfang Mai sicher sehr kalt.


----------



## Esox777 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hallo,
ich fahre im August an den Pressegger See (um die Ecke des Weissensee) in den Urlaub. Da ich auch ein paar Tage angeln möchte, würde mich interessieren wie es in diesem See auf Hecht/Zander aussieht. War einer schon einmal da und könnte mir ein paar Tipps geben?
Gruß Matze


----------



## kieni7 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hallo nochmals an alle,

jetzt ist es bald nächste Woche gehts an den Weissensee zum Fischen.
Hat jemand bitte noch Infos oder aktuelle Berichte über den See.

Danke schon mal


----------



## JerkerHH (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Was willst Du denn wissen ? 

Gruss


----------



## Hecht 1995 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hallo!

Es wurden schöne Amure mit 20+ gefangen, aber sonst weiß ich nichts.
Auch von einen oder zwei Hechten mit 1m+ hab ich gelesen.

Wie lange bleibst du den?
Ich fahre nächste woche am samstag.

Lg Lukas


----------



## kieni7 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Wir fahren von 8.7 bis 11.7.
Wo hast du von den Fischen gelesen?

Hoffe das wir gutes Wetter haben.

mfg
Martin


----------



## Hecht 1995 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Schönes Wetter wünsch ich uns beiden. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich. 
Auf was wirst du den angeln?


Bei www.weissensee.com

Da kommen alle paar Tage mal solche online News und manchmal steht auch was von fischen dabei.

http://www.weissensee.com/images/stories/newsbilder/Bericht-17-06-10.pdf
Kapitaler Barsch und Amur

http://www.weissensee.com/images/stories/newsbilder/Bericht-10-05-10.pdf
Kapitaler Hecht und eine schöne Seeforelle. Jedoch schon vom 10.5.2010

http://www.weissensee.com/images/stories/newsbilder/Bericht-06-05-10.pdf
Schöne Renken.

http://www.weissensee.com/images/stories/newsbilder/Bericht-27-05-10.pdf
Großer Amur

http://www.weissensee.com/de/sensationeller-fang-2.html
72cm Renke.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=236731&id=206417052626#!
Hecht 118cm

Lg


----------



## kieni7 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hoffe auch auf schönes Wetter.
Die Wettermeldungen sagen ja von Mo. bis Mi. regen und ab Do. Sonnenschein.

Werden alles ausprobieren.

In ersterlinie aber auf Hecht.

Hast du da etwas gehört wo sich die Esox aufhalten.

mfg
Martin


----------



## Hecht 1995 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Ich werde auch in ersterlinie auf Hecht und Barsch angeln.

Da ich meistens im Westbereich fischen werde, werde ich dort auch das Fischen auf Sicht auf die Karpfen nicht unversucht lassen.

Der Ronachfels soll für Hechte ein guter Platz sein und an den versunkenen Zeugs an der Scharkante.
Bei der Brücke soll es auch nicht so schlecht sein.

Ich werde es auch bei den Seerosenfeldern und bei den Schilfgürteln versuchen wenigstens einen kleinen Hecht zu fangen.

Lg Lukas


----------



## kieni7 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hallo Lukas


heute war wir im Fischergeschäft und hab mal alles besorgt was noch so fehlt zum Ansitzen und Hecht-Fischen.

Hab auch schon von dem Ronachfels gehört muss eine gute Hechtstelle sein.
Hast du schon mal eine Fangmeldung über Aal und Zander gehört?

Jetzt ist die Vorfreude schon sehr groß.


mfg
Martin


----------



## Hecht 1995 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hab mir in den letzten Wochen auch einiges gekauft. Wobbler, Gummis, Spinner...

Sollte hoffentlich nichts mehr schief gehen.

Was ich so weiß sind im Weissensee keine Aale. Zumindestens hab ich noch nirgens was gelesen.

Zander werden vereinzelt gefangen, der Bestand soll immer besser werden.
Auf Zander ist es am besseren es auf Sicht zu probieren.

Aber wo die sind, ob west- oder Ostseite weiß ich leider nicht.


Lg Lukas


----------



## Hecht 1995 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

@kieni7

Was hast du dir den gekauft?


Weiß jemand wie es am Weissensee mit Gelsen aussieht? Ist ja gerade auch ein großes Thema.

Lg Lukas


----------



## kieni7 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hab mal wieder meine Köderbox erweiter (Wobbler, Gumis,usw.).
Möchte auch Feedern probieren, vielleicht geht ja da was mit den Karpfen und Brachsen. 
Hier hab ich beim Futter und bei den Kleinteilen zugeschlagen. 
Nur noch drei Tage dann gehts los!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ab wann bist du am Weissensee???

mfg
Martin


----------



## Hecht 1995 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Brachsen wirst keine fangen. Sind keine drinnen. Dafür Rotfedern und Rotaugen.

Auf Karpfen sollte man gut anfüttern was ich so weiß.

Ab Samstag. weiß aber nicht wann wir da ankommen.

Wo hast du dein haus?

Lg Lukas


----------



## kieni7 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Morgen 

wohnen im Hotel Kolbisch ist im Oberenteil vom See.

Das Wetter sieht für´s Wochenende ja nicht gut aus.
Hoffe doch das sich der ein oder andere Karpfe überlisten läst.


----------



## joe-haens (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hi
Ich gehe im September an den Weissensee zum angeln.
Kann mir jemand tipps geben wo man am besten angelt z.B. auf Hecht und Barsch und auf Friedfische?
Wohne in der nähe von der Brücke am Weissensee.


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

an der brücke und ronacher fels des weiteren (schilf kanten entlang absuchen )!!!! blinkerrute mit 4 (5) mepps silber ,langssam führen und nahe am ufer entlang !!! lg doc


----------



## joe-haens (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

weißt du  noch ein paar gute Stellen?


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*



joe-haens schrieb:


> weißt du noch ein paar gute Stellen?


 suche grosse löcher im kraut ( flachwasserbereich ) , im markt 10 dosen mais  kaufen  und los gehts !!! lg doc


----------



## Hecht 1995 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Im sparmarkt gibt es solche 3kg dosen mais um 5€.


----------



## kieni7 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

@ Lukas

Super Beitrag!!!!!!!!

Und schon der nächste Urlaub in Planung??

mfg
Martin


----------



## Hecht 1995 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Naja in Planung kann man nicht sagen, aber ein paar Hotels und Ferienwohnungen haben wir uns angesehen.

Such mal bei Google: Seehaus Sommerheim

Das liegt wirklich direkt am See und es ist ein geiler Strand dabei. Ein Dreibein oder Rod Pod wäre aber auch da angebracht.

Lg Lukas


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Naja in Planung kann man nicht sagen, aber ein paar Hotels und Ferienwohnungen haben wir uns angesehen.
> 
> Such mal bei Google: Seehaus Sommerheim
> 
> ...


servus und hallo !!!
schreib doch mal was so gefangen wurde oder was bei dir so ging ! 
lg doc


----------



## Hecht 1995 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Ich gib dann einen Bericht doch noch rein denn ich geschrieben habe. Bis jetzt nur in anderen Foren veröffentlicht.

Wer denn nicht lesen will, da der Ziemlich lang ist.

Fazit: Gefangen habe ich eine Schleie um die 30cm auf Mais, weiß nicht wie viele große Rotfedern und Rotaugen.
Mein Vater eine Schleie und auch Rotfedern und Rotaugen in dicke größen.
Und ein Karpfen ist mir im Drill ausgeschlizt.

Ich konnte auch beim Schnorcheln einen Großen Karpfen mit ca. 90cm sehen und von einem Amur die Schwanzflosse. Der Stand unter dem Schilf und da wurde es so schnell ganz dunkel darum hab ich nur die Schwanzflosse gesehen. Ein anderer Fischer hat gesagt das er den Amur auch beim Schnorcheln sah und er meinte das der Amur ca, 1.30m lang sein würde.

Lg


----------



## Hecht 1995 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

War sonst noch wer vom Forum am Weissensee letztes Jahr?
Fährt wer von euch auch dieses Jahr wieder runter?

Lg Lukas


----------



## Bachfisch (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> War sonst noch wer vom Forum am Weissensee letztes Jahr?
> Fährt wer von euch auch dieses Jahr wieder runter?
> 
> Lg Lukas


 

 Hallo
war auch mit Familie letzten August am Weissensee beim Neusacher Mooser.
Gefangen habe ich einen Hecht (ca. 65 cm) eine Schleie (38 cm) und mehere viele große Rotaugen (ca. 1 Pfund)
Falls du auf Hecht gehen willst, Blinker oder Gufi ziehmlich schnell führen, sonst hast du in dem klaren Wasser keine Chance.
Werde 2012 dort auch wieder aufkreuzen.:vik:|wavey:|supergri


----------



## Hecht 1995 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hört sich ja gar nicht so schlecht an. Wo hast du den Hecht gefangen? Freiwasser, Brücke?


----------



## DeHeld (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Moin Leute,

ich will dieses Jahr Anfang Juli am Weissensee aufschlagen.
Von der Aufmachung her, gefällt mir der Stampferhof gut, kennt den jemand?

Ich denke mal die bereits angegebenen Hecht und Barsch Standorte gelten immer noch!?!

Reingehaun

DeHeld


----------



## Ellipse (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Ich war auch vor einigen Jahren im August am Weissensee.
Da es aber sehr heiß war fing ich nur einige kleinere Hechte bis 65cm. Allerdings habe ich im Bereich der Brücke einige schöne Barsche bis 40cm fangen können.


----------



## Hecht 1995 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Wie siehts aus bei euch?

Heuer wurde ja schon ganz gut am Weissensee gefangen. Hecht mit 1,23m und eine schöne Seeforelle mit 85cm von denen ich weiß.

Fährt wer hin dieses Jahr?
Oder war schon jemand dort heuer?
Wenn ja wie wars?

Mich würde es wieder extremst reizen, aber leider gehts nicht jedes Jahr.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Bachfisch (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Bin vom 18. bis 23.06.2011 da. Bin am Mittelteil des Sees untergebracht. (Stampferhof) Möchte dort vorwiegend Barsch fangen. Habe aber in meinen zwei vorangegangenen Besuchen 2009 und 2010 noch keine Top-Stellen entdecken können.
Evtl. kann ja einer ein paar Tipps geben.




Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus bei euch?
> 
> Heuer wurde ja schon ganz gut am Weissensee gefangen. Hecht mit 1,23m und eine schöne Seeforelle mit 85cm von denen ich weiß.
> 
> ...


----------



## rivercarp (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*



Bachfische schrieb:


> Bin vom 18. bis 23.06.2011 da. Bin am Mittelteil des Sees untergebracht. (Stampferhof) Möchte dort vorwiegend Barsch fangen. Habe aber in meinen zwei vorangegangenen Besuchen 2009 und 2010 noch keine Top-Stellen entdecken können.
> Evtl. kann ja einer ein paar Tipps geben.




Und wie is es in deinem Urlaub gelaufen?


----------



## Bachfisch (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*



rivercarp schrieb:


> Und wie is es in deinem Urlaub gelaufen?


 

Hecht Null!!!
Barsch ü 25cm Null!!
1 Karpfen 56cm
und diverse Rotfedern von ca. einem Pfund

War einmal mit einem Profi vom Weissensee Renken angeln. In zwei Stunden sechs Angler vier Renken.(Dann zog leider ein Gewitter auf) Eine Untermass, zwei mit 40cm und eine mit 46 cm.


----------



## Montiggl (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

war letzte Woche auch am Weissensee!!! Habe nichts gefangen auser einer Rortfeder!! Doch ein Hecht hat mir alles abgerissen (denn ich hatte extrem billige Stahlvorfächer von Askari, die an der Hülse einfach aufgingen) und einen Fisch habe ich im Drill verloren (am Bacheinlauf). 
Ach ja: letzten Samstag wurde am Weissensee ein Wels von 1,10 Meter gefangen!!! Der erste gefangene im Weissensee!!


----------



## Virus (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hi Leute bin neu hier...

zunächst einmal sehr interessante Beiträge.Ich selber fahre nächste Woche wieder 14 Tage an den See. Nun fahre ich bereits seit meiner Kindheit, mit ein paar Jahren Pause dazwischen zum Angeln an den Weissensee. Die Natur und der See sowie Panorama sind wirklich wunderschön und zum entspannen beim Angeln. Allerdings wie einige schon wissen, gibts seit 2004 oder so, ein Gasthof der zwischen Mai und September Kiemennetze auslegt um den Fisch zu vermarkten. Diese Netzfischerrei hat dem Weissensee teilweise seinen Reiz abgenommen. Viele Angler so wie auch ich, kommen wegen dem Renkenangeln an den See, da dies überwiegen nur in den Bergseen und tieferen Gewässern möglich ist. 

Wenn jmd Interresse hat Renken zu Angeln war der See früher spitze. Am Abend hat man teilweise bis zu 8 Bisse gehabt und davon min. 2 Fische rausgeholt. 

Heute ist dies leider nicht mehr zu empfehlen. Da ich trotzdem gerne darauf angle sitze ich meist mehrere Tage ohne Fang. Letztes Jahr hatte ich so im August bei einer Woche, 1 maßige Renke gefangen in 6 Tagen Urlaub. Hab natürlich nicht nur auf Renken gefischt aber viel Zeit damit verbracht. Um das ganze mal zu veranschaulichen hier der Renkenfang (nur Renken) in den letzten 10 Jahren.

Dies ist ein Auszug:

Jahr Mindestmaß
[cm]  [Ind.] [kg] 
2000 40      3166 
2001 35      8188 
2002 35      7521 
2003 35      7154 
2004 35      6205 
2005 35      6152 
2006 35      3276 
2007 35      1218 
2008 38       744 
2009 38       396 

zu betrachten die Jahreszahlen und in Grün die Kilo der von Anglern gefangenen Fische. Wie gesagt so um 2004 hatte die Vermarktung angefangen. Und die Fangquote ist bis heute um das 25 fache gesunken. Teilweise wirklich eine Frechheit was mit der Berufsfischerei angerichtet wurde. 


Eine ganz hilfreiche Info die zwar von 2010 ist habe ich euch hier mal rein verlinkt. Da stehen viele Tipps wie und an welchen Stellen sowie welches Material am besten geeignet ist.

http://www.weissensee.com/images/stories/pdf_ordner/Fischen2010.pdf

Da ich auch gerne auf Hecht und Barsch angle, kann ich dazu noch sagen das es relativ schwierig ist dort fängig zu werden. Dies war früher auch deutlich besser. Allerdings um die Fischeier und den Jungfisch zu schonen wurde auch irgentwann um die 2004 der Hecht komplett aus dem Mindestmaß Programm rausgenommen. Man wurde nahezu aufgefordert sogar Minihechte nicht zurück zu setzen. Also wer eine Profiausrüstung zum Schleppen mit Seehund oder ähnlichem hat, der kann da evt. noch etwas größeres Fangen. Aber im allgemeinen finde ich es sehr schwierig. Künstköder und Blinker kann ich euch abraten. Diese Dinger kennen die Fische dort auswendig mit Preis und wo man Sie kaufen kann . 

So noch kurz zur See oder Bach- Regenbogenforelle. Vergesst es. Der Bestand ist meiner Meinung nach so gering das die eher so sterben als an einen Blinker oder ähnlichem hängen zu bleiben. Und das Schonmaß von 70 cm bei allen dreien sagt doch auch schon alles. Zumal der Beifang, von den Kiemennetzen wie oben erwähnt, sind na wer weiß es?

Genau Forellen.

Das einzige positive am Weissensee ist, das Sie 2007 oder so Nachtangeln eingeführt haben. Und dies nur mit viel Druck. Denn den Hotels sind die Angler abgewandert. Früher war der See so um den August rum Abends mit locker 25 bis 40 Booten besetzt. Heute sieht man um die Zeit vielleicht noch 5 bis 10 und dies ist schon viel. 

Das was noch gut zu fangen ist mit anfüttern, ist Karpfen und Schleie.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich fahre nur noch wegen dem tollen Panorama und dem Erholungswert dort hin. Fischen ist eine Begleiterscheinung geworden. 

Vielleicht hilft euch mein Beitrag ein bisschen weiter. Wenn Ihr Fragen habt beantworte ich euch gerne....

Lg Viri


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (7. August 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Danke für die Info!!!
Dann werden wir uns ein neues Urlaubsziel suchen !!
Lg Doc


----------



## Achim_68 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Bin nach 14 Tagen zurück und habe - dafür dass ich keinen Tag länger als 2 Stunden geangelt habe - eigentlich ganz gut gefangen. 
2 Hechte beim Schleppen vom Boot aus (80 und 60 cm). 5 Satzkarpfen (6 -12 Pfund) und eine schöne Schleie (6 Pfund) vom Steg aus. Gefangen habe ich alle im Westteil des Sees (Gatschach/ Techendorf).


----------



## angelstudent (26. August 2011)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*



Bachfische schrieb:


> Hecht Null!!!
> Barsch ü 25cm Null!!
> 1 Karpfen 56cm
> und diverse Rotfedern von ca. einem Pfund
> ...





Man lernt nie aus! Ich habe das Forum jetzt ziemlich genau durchstöbert auf der Suche nach intressanten Infos wie ich am schönen Weissensee immer ein klein wenig erfolgreicher werde!!! Es sind ein paar Details geschrieben mit denen ich nicht ganz einverstanden bin! Aber im großen und ganzen haben die Leute die ihre Erfahrungen über den Weissensee posten schon ziemlich eine Ahnung! Ich oute mich jetzt schnell mal als Einheimischer und danke für die guten Tipps. Leider muss ich gestehen, dass das heurige Jahr kein leichtes ist was die Fischerei bei uns betrifft!!! Den meisten Fischern kann ich nur einen Tipp geben: Sich mal die Zeit zu nehemen, um 5 Uhr Morgens aufstehen und einfach nur in Ruhe den See zu beobachten! Je besser man das Gewässer kennt desto mehr wird man auch fangen!!! 
Noch einmal ein herzliches dankeschön und ich werde einige Tipps gleich mal in der Praxis testen!!! Ps. Bachfsche, das interessante war aber trotzdem, dass nur de sog. Profi in der Mitte der 3 Boote die Reinanken gefangen hat und sonst keiner, obwohl wir alle angeblich die gleichen Systeme hatten?! Freut mich! ein kräftiges Petri Heil!


----------



## Ellipse (28. März 2012)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hallo!
Ich war vor einigen Jahren ein paar Mal am Weißensee auf Urlaub und haben auch viel gefischt. Bei den Barschen ging es im Bereich der Brücke ganz gut, Hechte haben wir vorallem in den seichteren Gebieten gefangen, aber keine großen, so bis ca 65cm


----------



## QSXE (29. März 2012)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Ich war letzten sommer auch n paar Tage am Weissensee fischen. Leider hab ich bis auf nen untermaßigen Hecht und n paar Köderfischen nichts gefangen. War aber nicht der einzige. Die meisten, naja eigentlich alle anderen Angler die ich am See getroffen hatten berichteten auch nicht über wahnsinnige Fänge...  

Nunja so schnell werde ich da wohl nicht mehr zum fischen fahren, außerdem liegt der ja ohnehin in Kärnten was im sommer Wetter-technisch nicht sooo begünstigt ist...


----------



## Hannes0000 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hallo zusammen,
fahre auch schon seit Jahren mit meiner Familie an diesen schönen See. Nachdem ich dann mit 8 Jahren das Fischen entdeckt und Erfahrungen gesammelt hatte, kam die Angel auch immer mit ins Auto. Eigentlich habe ich des See immer nur auf Karpfen befischt; das soll sich aber dieses Jahr ändern. Wir fahren am Sonntag, den 02.09.12 wieder für ne Woche runter. Die Unterkunft ist wie jedes Jahr die Pension Sonnenhof in Naggl, deren Privatstrand am Südufer ziemlich auf der Hälfte des Sees liegt. Da letztes Jahr, trotz riesen Ansitz, jeglicher Fang ausblieb, möchte ich euch um ein paar Tipps für den Fang auf Karpfen, Hecht und Schleie bitten. Mit welchen Methoden und Ködern fängt Man(n) am besten?
Danke im Voraus 
Lg Hannes


----------



## Kräftig (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

die Pension Sonnenhof kenne ich gut ! War selbst schon 2 mal da und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## Köfi83 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hallo zusammen,

war in letzter Zeit nochmal jemand am Weissensee?

Will nächstes Jahr dort Urlaub machen aber nicht nur zum angeln.
Man hört gemischtes, einer sagt keine Fische drin andere berichten wieder von guten Fängen.

Es ist bestimmt nicht der Fängigste See aber es soll dort sehr schön sein.
Will hauptsächlich Abends an unserer Wohnung vom Steg angeln.

Hat jemand Infos für mich, wäre echt klasse.


Gruß Köfi


----------



## Achim_68 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Wo befindet sich die Wohnung - welchen Teil möchtest Du befischen?


----------



## Köfi83 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hi Achim,

momentan sagt mir das Seehaus Winkler zu.
Wo es am See liegt weiß ich nicht, ich weiß nur das es am Südufer sein soll und vom Ufer Wassertiefen von 5-7m sein sollen.

Das Haus Enzi sagt mir auch noch zu, die haben sich aber noch nicht gemeldet deswegn hab ich hier gar keine Ahnung wo das ist.

Kannst du eins empfehlen?
Wichtig ist das unser Grundstück (Rasen) ans Seeufer grenzt. Ich reise mit Familie an und will überwiegend abends angeln und wenn möglich von der Terasse die Ruten im Blick haben.(Bequemlichkeit...)

Zielfisch sind Raubfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Aal und Karpfen gehn auch.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## Wolvie024 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Wir waren im letzten Jahr zu viert eine Woche am Weißensee - diesmal aber nicht im kleinen Seeteil, sondern ca. in der Mitte des Sees. Wir haben intensiv auf Hechte gefischt, leider ohne Erfolg (die gingen im kleinen Seeteil immer besser). Wir haben ein paar ganz schöne Renken gefangen, aber das war eine heikle Geschichte. Man musste ganz exakt die Stelle finden, sonst hatte man keinen Biß - und Nymphen in der Größe 18!!!

Auf Karpfen ging nicht sehr viel, da man uns den Angelplatz geklaut hat. Hier die kleine Geschichte dazu: 

Wir haben uns einen guten Platz gesucht und drei Tage lang angefüttert (etwas geqollenen Mais, 2 cm große Halibutpellets und Bloody Chicken Boilies), Futterspuren zum Schilf gezogen und wollten dann am dritten Tag nachmittags mit dem Fischen beginnen. Als wir uns dann an "unseren" Platz am Ufer begeben wollten, wurde der schon von zwei Fischern belagert. Diese waren mit Zebcoruten und Rollen, sowie einer Kiste Bier ausgestattet und haben einen Weißfisch nach dem anderen gefangen (mit Würmern) und am Ende auch einen Karpfen. Diesen Platz haben sie dann natürlich nie mehr hergegeben. Der Krach, den die beiden Gesellen verursacht haben, hat dann sowieso jeden Karpfen verjagt. 

Wenn so etwas passiert, muss man die Kröte schlucken und ausweichen, man kann sie ja nicht einfach verjagen. Das haben wir getan und einen neuen Futterplatz angelegt, den haben uns dann aber leider die Enten leergeräumt.

Na ja, ich hab wenigstens was daraus gelernt, nämlich immer mindestens 2 oder 3 Futterplätze anzulegen und das Anfüttern etwas schlauer zu erledigen.


----------



## Main Doktor (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Servus und Hallo ,

wollte mal fragen, ob es was neues vom See gibt ?
Wie sieht es mit den Zandern aus,werden ja jetzt schon seid einigen Jahren besetzt und auch der Seeforellenbestand wurde wieder nachgesetzt . Sind Erfolge zu verzeichnen, so das sich ein Bestand aufbaut? Gibt es hier Angler oder sogar Einheimische die mir dazu etwas sagen können ?
LG Doc
 P.s Kann mir jemand sagen, 
 was die letzten 2 Jahre an Fischen dort besetzt wurden?


----------



## Achim_68 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*



Main Doktor schrieb:


> Servus und Hallo ,
> 
> wollte mal fragen, ob es was neues vom See gibt ?
> Wie sieht es mit den Zandern aus,werden ja jetzt schon seid einigen Jahren besetzt und auch der Seeforellenbestand wurde wieder nachgesetzt . Sind Erfolge zu verzeichnen, so das sich ein Bestand aufbaut? Gibt es hier Angler oder sogar Einheimische die mir dazu etwas sagen können ?
> ...



Hier findest du die aktuelle Fischereibroschürefür 2013/ 2014 - da steht alles drin inklusive Besatzzahlen und Fänge. Seeforellen und Zander waren in diesem Jahr nicht meine Zielfische, deshalb kann ich hier leider nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen.


Trotzdem ein kleiner Bericht über unseren diesjährigen Besuch am Weissensee (26.07 bis 09.08)
Wie schon so oft, sind wir auch dieses Jahr wieder in unserer Stamm-Pension in Techendorf (West-Teil des Sees) untergekommen und haben uns alle prima erholt: schwimmen, rudern, radfahren, bogenschiessen, segwayfahren, essen trinken - alles prima.
Nebenbei haben mein Sohn und ich ca. 30 Karpfen und 6 Schleien gefangen (darunter meine Rekordschleie mit 48 cm und knapp 7 Pfund) und das alles ohne großen Aufwand - Futterstelle ca. 5 Meter vom Badesteg angelegt und dann teilweise schon während des Badebetriebs schöne Portionskarpfen mit Mais oder Tauwurm auf die Schuppen gelegt...und gegen Abend wurde es noch doller. 
Beim einzigen "Nacht-Angeln" (von 20.00 Uhr bis 24:00 Uhr mit Familien-Grillen und einigen Bieren) haben wir 2 Schleien und 5 Karpfen gefangen - einfach genial. 
Diese Jahr habe ich bewusst auf das Angeln mit Boilies, elektr. Bissanzeiger und dem ganzen Schnickschnack verzichtet - "Old-School" mit der Pose und als Köder Mais und Tauwurm war angesagt. Die Futterstelle ebenfalls nur mit Mais und gepressten Kürbiskern-Platten (ein Abfallprodukt der Kürbiskernöl-Herstellung) angelegt, tagsüber nur noch mit der Schleuder Mais nachgefüttert am Abend eine halbe Kürbiskernplatte nachgelegt und siehe da: 1A -Ergebnisse und eine Menge Spaß, sogar der Elektronik-abhängige Sohnemann #d (12 Jahre) wollte die Angel nicht mehr aus der Hand legen #6
Fazit: das "Old-School-Fischen" auf Karpfen und Schleie am Weissensee war spitzenmässig - es gibt nichts spannenderes als die Pose zu beobachten und plötzlich abziehen zu sehen, tausendmal schöner als der Alarmton eines Bissanzeigers. Die Fänge sind vielleicht nicht so kapital wie mit moderner Ausrüstung und Boilies, aber ein Erlebnis ist es allemal!


----------



## Main Doktor (8. September 2014)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Servus und Hallo ,

 bin aus dem Urlaub zurück vom Weissensee .
 Bericht folgt sobald ich etwas zeit habe .

  Lg Doc


----------



## Köfi83 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Oh ja bitte, bin gespannt.
Will da auch mal hin.


----------



## Köfi83 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hm, kommt der Bericht noch???

Mario


----------



## Main Doktor (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Weissensee Sommer 2014

 Zwei Wochen Urlaub liegen hinter mir am schönen Weissensee . Das Wetter war letztes Jahr im Sommer ja nicht so doll. Von 14 Tagen hatte wir 6 Tage Regen und sogar einmal auf höheren lagen Schnee ! Vorbereitungen zum Fischfang hatte ich im Vorfeld erledigt um auf alles gefasst zu sein . Ob Blinker, Spinner,Wobbler oder Gummis alles war dabei. Die diesjährige Unterkunft hatte 2Boote  und sogar einen Strom Anschluss unten am See um die Batterie für den E-Motor zu laden ! Begonnen habe ich mit Wobbler im flachen Bereich zu schleppen( Wobbler mit einer Lauftiefe von 0,80cm bis 1,20cm) nach gefühlten 20min bog sich meine Rute im Halbkreis und es folgte ein super Drill, wo sich am anderen Ende ein Hecht der 75cm Klasse befand ! Na das war ja ein super Anfang 20min auf dem See und gleich so ne Rakete:s. Der Reste des Nachmittags ging nichts mehr außer ab und zu mal ein paar Krautbüschel. Sobald ich Zeit hatte (Familie dabei ) ging es wieder raus zum Fischen. Mit ein paar Spinner im Gepäck die krautfreien Plätz gesucht und siehe da einen Barsch von 36cm!!  Einig Hecht von 40cm bis 55cm konnte ich noch Fangen ,aber an den75cm Hecht kam ich nicht mehr ran ! Vom Ufer aus dieses Jahr hatte ich Barsche von 10cm bis 26cm die meisten im Bootshaus gefangen . Komischerweise standen da immer dicke drin oder besser gesagt unter den Booten !! Einiges an Rotaugen ging vom Ufer aus recht gut zu Fangen, um so später es wurde desto grösser die Fische ! Leider ging wie immer der Urlaub viel zu schnell zu ende:c . 
 Lg Doc


----------



## Holly604 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hey Leute,

Sind noch auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer für einen 1-wöchigen Angelurlaub. Hätte hierzu speziell ein paar Fragen:

1. Ist das Nachtangeln erlaubt?
2. Sind Bivys erlaubt
3. Ist das Grillen/offenes Feuer erlaubt?
4. gibt es evtl einen Capingplatz? Wenn ja, ist es möglich direkt am Wasser zu campen und dort auch zu fischen?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Dreidl (1. März 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hallo Forumsgemeinde, 

Wir wollen im Mai auch an den Weissensee mit paar Leuten zum fischen fahren. Als ich das letzte mal dort war ( vor ca. 5 Jahren ) wurde nicht so toll gefangen besonders auf Renken ging überhaupt nixx mehr. Hat jemand aktuelle Info`s zum See? z.B. 

Wird wieder gut gefangen?
Wo sind die besten Stellen auf Renke?
Welche Nymphen Farben sind aktuell gut?
Und dieses mal wollen wir mal nicht nur auf Renken vom Boot aus gehen sondern auch mal vom Ufer aus auf Karpfen, Barsche, Zander und Hecht gehen. dazu bräuchten wir auch ein paar Tips zu guten Stellen, Ködern und Methoden. Und was geht gut beim Nachtangeln? 

Bin für alle Tips sehr Dankbar!

Gruß Dreidl


----------



## Achim_68 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Also Nachtangeln ist erlaubt, allerdings ist zu beachten "...Den Angelplatz während des Nachtangelns ständig gut sichtbar zu beleuchten sowie die ausgelegten Angeln nie unbeaufsichtigt zu lassen. Wird mit Schwimmern (Posen) gefischt, so müssen auch diese gut sichtbar beleuchtet sein..."
Sollte man sich dran halten, die Gendarmerie ist des Nächtens mit einem Boot unterwegs und auch die Fischerei-Aufseher machen Abends gern mal ihre Runde.

Beim Nachtangeln vom Steg gehen Schleien und Karpfen eigentlich immer. Anfüttern mit Kürbiskernplatten ist hierbei ein guter Tip. Ansonsten bevorzuge ich als Köder eher "Old-School-Köder" wie Mais, Kartoffeln und Tauwurm - da habe ich bis jetzt eigentlich immer gut gefangen. Ob Posenmontage oder auf Grund ist eigentlich egal. Kommt ein bisschen darauf an, wie der Seegrund an Euerm Angelplatz beschaffen ist...

Bivys aufzuschlagen wird eher schwierig, da der See am Rand so zugewachsen und versumpft ist, dass fast jede Pension/ jedes Hotel einen eigenen Badesteg hat, um ans/ ins Wasser zu gelangen. Ob es Sinn macht auf einem Badesteg ein Zelt aufzubauen, wage ich zu bezweifeln - im Ernstfall mal mit dem Pensionswirt/ Hotelwirt besprechen. Das Gleiche empfehle ich auch für das Grillen/ offenes Feuer. Es lohnt sich nicht, deswegen Ärger mit der Gendarmerie oder den Einheimischen zu riskieren

Campingplätze gibt es zwei - Seecamping Müller am Westufer/ Oberdorf (weit vom Schuss) und einen relativ zentral an der Brücke in Techendorf. Beim Camping am Westufer gibt es einige schöne Angelplätze, allerdings ist das ziemlich weit weg vom Orts-/ See-Zentrum. Camping Knaller in Techendorf liegt schön zentral, zum Angeln aber eher ungünstig, da es keinen eigenen Steg/- Strand gibt. Vielleicht einfach mal nachfragen.

Zum Renkenfischen kann ich nur sagen, dass die besten Stellen anscheinend östlich der Brücke liegen, dort wo der See vom flachen Westteil in den tiefen Oststeil übergeht (Höhe Neusach). Was die Kollegen da an Reinanken/ Renken rausholen und wie die das fischen, weiss ich nicht. Da müsste man sich vor Ort ansehen /anhören.

Die aktuellsten Angel-Infos gibt es hier 

und allgemeine Infos über Pensionen und Hotels gibt es hier

Fischerei-Richtlinien gibts hier zu lesen

Ich wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass - grüßt den See von mir - ich werde es in diesem Jahr nicht schaffen...vielleicht 2016 wieder


----------



## Luki86 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Hey! Gibts Infos von diesem Jahr? Wer war dort? Was wurde gefangen oder beobachtet? 

Lg


----------



## Köfi83 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Ja würde mich auch mal interessieren ob wer dort war und wie er gefangen hat??

 Mario


----------



## Achim_68 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Ich fahr erst im nächsten Jahr wieder an den See. Diese Jahr ging aber schon einiges - hier mal ein Bericht zur goldenene Forelle vom Weissensee 2015 Anfang Juni


----------



## Köfi83 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Ui da wir echt ganz gut gefangen|bigeyes


----------



## Holly604 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Bin nächste Woche mit Wohnmobil vor Ort und suche einen Stellplatz von dem aus ich direkt fischen kann. Ist das möglich? Ob kostenlos oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Wichtig ist mir nur, dass der Stellplatz direkt am Wasser ist. 

Gruß holly


----------



## Achim_68 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Holla


----------



## ricky9187 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Es war fantastisch.
 1 Woche weisensee.
 legendär.
 es ist das schwerste gewässer wo ich jemals war mit abstand.
 aber auch das schönste wo ich jemals beangelt habe.
 also die Forellen sind schön Aber das ganze jahr wurde noch keine massige gefangen.
 wer die Broschüre liest zeigt was eingesetzt wird das is auch so.
 aber viele dienen als futter. hecht barsch und der otter warten nur drauf das eingesetzt wird.
 Die Arbeit die geleistet wird um die Qualität zu gewährleisten ist vorbildlich.
 aber wer mit 5kg Frolic anfüttert is da keine hilfe.
 neben uns wurden 2 richtig fette karpfen gefangen und 10m weiter 2 schleien.(von einem Fisch und fand Redakteur)
 die Kulisse is atemberaubend.
 man kann fangen. 
 aber viel wichtiger.
 das Panorama ist toll das Auge fischt schließlich mit.
 viel spas



 wie immer wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet darf ihn behalten


----------



## Achim_68 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Wo ward ihr denn am See? Welcher Ortsteil? Habt Ihr vom Steg oder vom Boot aus geangelt?

Ich gebe zu, ich bin etwas neidisch - aber nächstes Jahr im Sommer gehts auch bei mir wieder los: 14 Tage am Westteil des Sees/ Gatschach


----------



## ricky9187 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*


----------



## Slickerthanu (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Bin jetzt im August in Techendorf, hat jemand aktuelle Fangmeldungen, Infos was momentan gut geht oder eben nicht? 

Was mich insbesondere interessiert ist die Seeforellenschlepperei und Barsch sowie Hechtfänge...

Alle anderen Infos hab ich.

Danke und TL


----------



## Achim_68 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Anbei die aktuelle Fischereibroschüre 2016 mit einigen guten Infos.
Ausserdem die Ergebnisse der goldenen Forelle 2016.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß an meinenm Lieblingssee und Petri Heil.


----------



## Luki86 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Wie siehts den eigentlich im Gatschacher Becken mit Hechten aus? Sind da größere auch unterwegs oder ist da doch eher die Kinderstube?


----------



## Slickerthanu (4. August 2016)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

weiß jemand wie es mit der Regelung zum Thema Echolot ausschaut?  Gemäss Broschüre verboten, aber die Benutzung von Elektromotoren ist ja mittlerweile gestattet obwohl sie in den Regeln gemäß Fischereibroschüre noch als nicht gestattet gilt...

VG

...heut Nacht gehts los


----------



## Slickerthanu (21. August 2016)

So, zurück von zwei wunderschönen Wochen am Weissensee kann ich den Interessierten einen kurzen Abriss zu den fischereilichen Umständen geben. 



Ich habe in den zwei Wochen 2 Renken, 3 Döbel, etliche Barsche bis ca 35cm sowie 12 Hechte bis max. 75cm fangen können. Weissfische hab ich gar nicht gezählt, wobei einige Rotfedern um die 35cm dabei waren...



Die ersten Tage waren schwierig, da ich den See nicht kannte und mir beim schleppen mit Köfi am Wikam system erstmal ein Bild  Von dem Gewässern sich machen musste. Da der See wirklich sehr klar ist funktionieren entweder nur Naturköder oder sehr natürliche Dekore. Im Gatschacher Becken, also Westseite des Sees,  Sind vornehmlich barsche und Hechte bis 50 cm zu Hause. Diese habe ich entweder beim Fischen mit  Wobblern  auf der Höhe der Kirche oder mit Naturködern am Dropshot erwischen können.  die größeren Fische findet man wohl alle auf der östlichen Seite der Brücke zwischen der Wasserski Anlage und dem Örtchen Neusach.



Dort beginnt der sie auch bei 10 m Tiefe und geht schätzungsweise bis 25 m tief zur Mitte des Sees hin. Dort konnte ich dann auch die Renken mit der Hegene und am Rande des Sees die Döbel überlisten.  die größeren Hechte haben alle auf Köder Fisch Anblick am System beim schleppen gebissen. Meist sehr früh morgens oder in den Abendstunden. Geschleppt habe ich auf einer Tiefe von circa 6 m war's kurz über der Sprungschicht entspricht. Um das System auf Tiefe zu bringen habe ich circa 5 m  vor dem Köder 30 g Blei mit einem Gummiring in die Schnur eingehängt. Hat wohl gut funktioniert. 



 mein Nachbar ist sowohl sehr früh morgens als auch am Abend am Schilfrand auf Schleien erfolgreich gewesen. einfach gegen Nachmittag mit Mais angefüllt hat und dann sehr vorsichtig mit dem Boot in die Nähe gefahren und dort mit der Pose auf grundgelegt gefischt. 



was würde ich beim nächsten Urlaub vielleicht anders machen? Ich würde mein Echolot mitnehmen, man darf ein Echolot benutzen allerdings nicht wenn man Angelruten mit an Bord hat, damit dann die Renkenschwärme suchen und gegebenenfalls am nächsten Tag dann dort ohne Echolot fischen. Des Weiteren hatte ich zu wenige naturfarbene Wobbler dabei... 



Alles in Allem  war es einfach nur Klasse und die Kulisse des Sees ist nur bombastisch.



Emotor sollte man mitnehmen,  denn wenn wie in den Bergen oft der Fall, das Wetter mal umschlägt und Wind aufkommt kann es ziemlich anstrengend werden einen weiteren Weg mit den Rudern zurückzulegen.



TL



Marc


----------



## aland90 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

war letztes jahr vier tage am weißensee. bis auf köderfische und barsche tat sich leider nichts.


----------



## Gismor123 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Ich war letztes Jahr auch am Weissensee. Viele schreiben ja, dass sie nichts fangen, aber das kann ich echt nicht nach vollziehen. Als ich angekommen war ging es zu erst an den See.....ich habe noch nie so klares wasser gesehen. Am nächsten Tag gang es dann rauf zum See. Als erstes probierte ich meine Twitch baits als Pointer, Squirrel, Riprizer und co. aus und konnte schnell einige Barsche und Hechte auf Sicht herrauskitzeln. Man sieht wie die Barschschwärme/Hechte den Köder verfolgen und attakieren. Wie feht das besser als mit Twitchbaits. Am zweiten Tag blieb mir fast die Luftvweg als ich im 1m tiefen Wasser Karpfen bis an die 1m marke und Barsche zwischen 45-50cm sah. Die Hechte in den folgenden Tagen waren nicht gerade groß mit einem Durchschnitt von ca. 30cm, aber besser als garnichts. Die Hechte überlistete ich mit Twitchbaits ca. 60mm an Schilfkanten wo es nichtmal 30cm tief war. Aber an der Ul-Rute machten dieses trotzdem Spaß. Insgesamt fand ich den Urlaub sehr schön.


----------



## Main Doktor (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Servus und Hallo,
ist ja schon ne Weile her 
das hier etwas zum Weissensee
geschrieben wurde ! Aber vieleicht schreibt
der eine oder andere noch etwas ? Mich würde es mal
Intressieren ,ob da doch mal Zander gefangen werden ?
Lg Doc


----------



## belgischerAngler (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*

Weiß nicht wie regelmäßig das passiert, aber als ich das letzte mal vor ca. 10 Jahren da war wurde im Nachbarboot ein 90+ Zander abgeschleppt.


----------



## stingray85 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Weissensee (Kärnten)*



Main Doktor schrieb:


> Mich würde es mal
> Intressieren ,ob da doch mal Zander gefangen werden ?
> Lg Doc



Sieh dir mal die Bröschure von Martin Müller an, er hat da eine schöne Beschreibung des Sees und seines Fischbestandes zusammengestellt. Es wird auch detailliert auf die Fänge der letzten 25 Jahre eingegangen. Zander ab Seite 50.

http://www.weissenseefisch.at/data/upload/erfolgreichangeln2018.pdf

Petri!


----------

